# BIG DOG



## NorthernWinos (Apr 30, 2007)

This is a real photo...not that fake one that goes around in Emails.... 


My girlfriend stopped over with her BIG dog...'Tug'....He has been on a diet...was 280#, down to 273#.....









How big is your dog?????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## paubin (Apr 30, 2007)

Good lord!!! Thats not a dog!!! Cant be!!! Must be some kind of a lion or sumpthin!!!






Pete


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 30, 2007)

Make a good horse for the kids.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 30, 2007)

Good thing he's gentle and likes to ride in the car....She does have to hoist him up a bit and throwing a cookie in the car gets his attention and he'll want in.........


----------



## grapeman (Apr 30, 2007)

Reminds me of when I was a kid. We were going for a Sunday ride in the family station wagon - Mom, Dad and 5 kids. We approached another wagon, and we all stared in disbelief. There in the back end of it stood a little miniature Pony! It was about the size of that dog! By the way, what breed is it? Looks like a Newfoundland, but the colors are more like a St. Bernard.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2007)

280, good lord!!!!!!!!! Mines only 115 now. I think hed only be an appetizer for Tug.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 30, 2007)

Tug is an English Mastiff...she has little dogs too and they all get a long.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2007)

Until 1 accidently gets stepped on. Squish!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 1, 2007)

115# is a good sized big dog, big enough for any household.....Tug is exceptional...believe me...no one wants a dog that big...He takes up the whole house when he lays down. Almost all her dogs are Rescue Dogs....Tug's previous owners were heading for divorce because of him...so he went to a good home....a happy ending. 


She had anotherMastif that wasn't this big...when he got old and was having problems getting up she couldn't handle him and would have to call the neighbors...it was terrible. 


This one went upstairs a few times and she couldn't get him down on her own....I gave her some tips on leading stubborn horses and she was able to bring him down the stairs....


Moral of the story...only get dogs you can physically move when they get old.


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2007)

Now, that is a DOG!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 1, 2007)

She needs a little kitty to go along with the little dog.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 1, 2007)

It would have to be a 'kitty' like that....she has 10 dogs over there....1 Mastiff, 1 Boxer, 1 Airedale Terrier, 1 Scottish Terrier, 2 West Highland Terriers, 2 Carin Terriers, 2 Jack Russel Terriers.....She had 8 Parrots too, but down a few of those....and often she is Fostering a dog or two....It's a zoo over there...she had 5 bears in her yard the other night [1 sow and 4 cubs]!!!! So...a 'Kitty' like that would make it complete....


----------



## grapeman (May 1, 2007)

Did I mention last week, I saw one of these in the apple trees? After the last snowstorm, it had blown over a big clump of poplar trees into the edge of the orchard. I was looking down towards there when I noticed a really big cat so I got the binoculars. It was one of these things, but I refrain from mentioning the name of it so I don't get mocked again. About 5 years ago one of these was spotted locally. I took pictures of its tracks in the snow. I even used a rifle as reference for size. The walking cat was taking stides the length of a rifle. It's tracks measured about 4 inches across and it was definitely a cat track, not bear. I offered the pictures to the local paper, but they didn't even want to look at them. The pictures dissapeared from the house a couple days later. Then the paper ran an article dicounting all the sightings locally and even mentioned me by name and implied I was "crazy". Our state has adoped a policy of deniability of reintroducing wildlife until they can no longer contain sightings. 


But i digress......*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 1, 2007)

The authorities shouldn't do that.


It seems people don't believe until they see them for themselves.


Our neighbor said his pigs had scratches on their sides from a Bob Cat....we saw it one night by his house...it stood in the road and made us stop for it.


I had heard a cat cry on two occasions...my husband said I was watching too much Wild Kingdom...then when we saw that Cat he believed me.


Here is a shot from a Critter Cam at our friends in California...there were 2 cubs in another shot....








You got to see them before you believe.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 1, 2007)

Seeing is Believing


----------



## PeterZ (May 1, 2007)

Northern,

I'm near tears now. The best dog I ever had was Gwenivere, a Great Pyreneese. She was too small for the breed spec at 32" at the shoulder, and 110 lbs. We were inseperable for 12 years, taking walks every night. When her degenerative nerve disease became too bad I finally had to say goodbye with her in my lap. As the Vet gave her the shot she looked at me, and the look in her eyes said Thank You, and I'll see you at the Rainbow Gate. I hope so.


----------



## LeiniePrincess (May 1, 2007)

That looks like the dog from the movie "The Sandlot".


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2007)

My wife and I had a Minature Schnauzer that we got right after we got married. The dog (Chivas Regal was her name!) went with us from Oklahoma City to Fairbanks, Alaska to Vancouver, Washington to Dallas, Texas. Great dog and I got to be the one to take to the Vet. I will never forget her look when I said good-bye. I think they do know what is happening at that time.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 2, 2007)

Buck is impressed !


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 2, 2007)

Buck has blue eyes??? Or just one blue eye??? Wade's dog also has those piercing blue eyes...nice!!!!


----------



## PeterZ (May 2, 2007)

George, I know Gwen knew what was happening, and her look said "Thank you." She was the easiest dog I have ever owned to house train, and when she became incontinent she was miserable because she was letting me down. I'm sorry, looking back, that I didn't give her release sooner, but I selfishly couldn't bear to give her up. For her last few months her hind legs were useless. For small moves she dragged herself. To go any distance, I wrapped a towel around her waist and picked up her hind end and walked with her.

The vet said there were three possibilities - a bone spur growing into her spinal column (X-ray rules that out), soft tissue growth putting pressure on the spinal column (a week of heavy steroid doses in the vet's office ruled that out), and spinal column demeylination - a breakdown of the insulation around the nerves in the spinal column. By elimination, that is what we decided it was.


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2007)

Im a sucker for pets as Ive spent $1000 on surgeries for seperate animals at a clip on 4 different occasions give or take a hundred but if it can be fixed I do it.


----------



## MikeC (May 3, 2007)

Holy smokes that's a big dog. Even our 140# St. Bernard looks scrawny compared to that one.




wade said:


> Im a sucker for pets as Ive spent $1000 on surgeries for seperate animals at a clip on 4 different occasions give or take a hundred but if it can be fixed I do it.




We manage to spend at least $500 on ours every spring with checkups, arthritis medication, heartworm medication, thyroid medication....not to mention refills throughout the year.


Nuts? Yeah, but they are the closest we have to kids.


----------



## Mike777 (May 3, 2007)

I have pocket dogs. I carry both in one arm.


----------



## geocorn (May 3, 2007)

Very cute little dogs. I guess I will have to take a pic of my dogs to keep Waldo happy.


----------



## PeterZ (May 3, 2007)

Well, right now we have 7 Yorkies. SWMBO decided that after Gwen died, I had had 110lbs of dog, so now she was getting 110lbs of dog. 

After Gwen I wasn't interested in another dog, but SWMBO wanted a lap dog. She came home one day with a Silky puppy she bought from some back yard breeder in town. Six months later Hershey started throwing up all the time. We took her to the vet, and he suspected a liver shunt. $3000 kater we learned that yes it was liver shunts, they were congenital, and inoperative. SWMBO put her down six months later, and her greif almost killed me.

The reason I tell you this is to warn you. If you want to buy a purebred dog go to dog shows and talk to the breeders, and buy from one of them. Every litter has pet grade puppies, but they will come from sound stock. Every puppy in a pet store comes from a puppy mill, probably with forged papers, and the breeder couldn't care less about genetic health. Backyard breeders just don't know any better.

A professional show/breeder will be able to give you a five generation pedigree. Look for Ch. in front of the names of the ancestors. That means they were Champions, which implies good stock, including health.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 7, 2007)

I someday want a lap dog, but for now we have active dogs that can live outdoors in the summer and ward off varmints.


I had told you that it is a zoo at my Friend's house....dog count is up to 11 now.


And this was in her yard at dawn and they didn't come down the tree till noon....








She had to keep all the dogs indoors until the Mama Bear was comfortable enough to come down the tree....the Mama had an orange tacking collar and the cubs had ear tags....they had been tagged this spring nearmy friend'shome in their den while they were still hibernating. This sow only had 2 cubs...


Cute photo I thought.


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2007)

Wildlife is awesome and I am envious of yous way out there that get to
see as much as you do. We had a coyote out in our neighbors yard about
a month ago just as I was opening the door to let my mut out and he ran
right after it and I never got a good look at it.


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2007)

That picture looks like it was taken in the Great North Woods (except for the chain link fence). Oh wait a minute it was taken there!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 8, 2007)

She has her yard fenced to keep the bears out....She doesn't have a electric wire around the top along the lake....a week or two ago she had a big bear and 4 yearling cubs inside the fence...they climbed a tree to get over....now she has to hot wire the lake side too.....They come into clean out her bird feeders....there are just too many bears around lately.


Nature is great...that's why we live out here in the boonies.


----------



## RAMROD (Aug 5, 2007)

Mine are nowhere near the size of that Big dog but they think they are!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice looking dogs RAMROD...Are you holding a treat to make them pose so nicely???? 


Looks like they are well maintained and probably don't shed too much. 


Ours are such renagades.....they've been wading in the muddy drying up pond or in a plastic pool I have set out for them....pretty disgusting....Needless to say they haven't been coming indoors much lately.....When it is really hot and they aren't muddy they can come in and cool off with us.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## RAMROD (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks N/W


They are Mini Schnauzers and are considered non-shedding. No treat here just the sit command, these are the smartest quickest learning dogs I have ever had. 


I cant get them to go near the pool or water at home, but at the beach or fishing I cant keep them out of the water. Go figure?????


----------

